
Amazon has stopped selling the AWS IoT 1-Click button - testflyjets
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=aws+iot+1-click+button
======
testflyjets
Over the last 3 years I've bought nearly 2300 of these for airnoise.io. An AWS
engineer reached out to me two days ago to chat, and I suspected he was going
to say that Amazon was going to discontinue them as they did the Dash button a
few months ago. Sure enough, they stopped selling them two days ago.

He reminded me there are alternatives, like the AT&T button, but they're
larger and more expensive and not rechargeable nor do they have a replaceable
battery (though they are LTE-M instead of WiFi).

More importantly, he said they have a manufacturer who's producing a similar
but improved device (rechargeable or replaceable) that should be the same
price point. These should be available in late March. Why Amazon created a 2+
month gap here is beyond me, but so be it.

On the server side, they are going to continue to support the back-end IoT
services and have no plans to deprecate those.

------
anon73044
previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19299073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19299073)

~~~
testflyjets
Different device, though certainly some foreshadowing!

